# Basic Cold Smoke Cheese Video



## tlcase (Mar 24, 2012)

I got a new camera so I decided to make a little instructional video. My first attempt at video editing as well. Mmmmm....smoked cheese!


----------



## navigator (Mar 24, 2012)

Well done thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 24, 2012)

Good job...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 24, 2012)

great job


----------



## gator (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice Video, I havent done any cold smoking yet but I will. Good on ya!


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 25, 2012)

well done !!!!

Just check out your pizza stuff pork loin video , both are great !!!!

hope to see more videos.


----------

